# Be Quiet Netzteile lassen sich nicht ohne Mainboard starten



## Thoriig (13. Januar 2014)

HiHo,

ich wollte meine Wakü testlaufen lassen, aber sobald der 24 Pin Connector ab ist, startet das Netzteil nicht über eine ATX brücke. Das habe ich beim Straightpower und Dark Power getestet.

Es scheint, als hätte man eine weitere Schutzfunktion.

Jemand eine Idee, der sich mit den NT technisch gut auskennt?

Besten Dank

Thoriig


----------



## keinnick (13. Januar 2014)

Wie ist der Aufbau genau? Weil Du schreibst, Du hast den 24 Pin abgenommen. Versuchst Du dann anschließend das NT mit Pin 14 (grün) und einen schwarzen Pin (z.B. Pin 15) zu starten? Das sollte eigentlich gehen, wenn Du einen Verbraucher dran hängst. (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX-Format#Pinbelegung)


----------



## X6Sixcore (13. Januar 2014)

Schon mal versucht mehr Last dran zu hängen? Ne WaKü-Pumpe zieht ja nicht die Welt an Strom und PC-Netzteile brauchen in der Regel eine gewisse Grundlast.

Vielleicht kannste noch eine Batterie Lüfter und/oder Festplatten und/oder sonstige Laufwerke auftreiben.

MfG


----------



## Thoriig (13. Januar 2014)

Ich habe 2 Festplatten. 2 flexlights. Einen aquero, 8 Lüfter (120) dran.

24 pin dran= geht an.
24 pin ab=bleibt aus.

Ja ich habe einen atx Stecker zum starten.


----------



## keinnick (13. Januar 2014)

Was meinst Du genau mit 

24 pin dran= geht an.
24 pin ab=bleibt aus.

? Ich hätte jetzt gedacht Du überbrückst die Dinger ohne das NT ans MB anzuschließen? 


Edit: Und wo genau hast Du denn die Wakü-Pumpe angeschlossen?


----------



## mcmarky (13. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht mal hier im Supprtforum von Be Quiet fragen.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Januar 2014)

Ohne den 24 PIN startet überhaupt nix .

Achso, Du willst also die Kühlung starten ohne Mainboard ?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (13. Januar 2014)

Das Mainboard überbrückt den Pin 14 und Masse ( Pin 15 )
Du nimmst den ATX Stecker weg , und auch die 12V Stecker vom Mainboard & GraKa und Überbrückst die beiden Pins. Lasse halt noch Laufwerk & die Pumpe am Netzteil das es eine Grundlast hat 
Es gibt auch extra Solche Stecker das man das Netzteil zum Befüllen ohne Systemstart starten kann , aber das kann man mit einem Draht selber machen. 

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Januar 2014)

Schon mal was von NOLP gehört?!
Steht für No Load Protection


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schon mal was von NOLP gehört?!
> Steht für No Load Protection


 Ab wann geht das denn aus ?
Weil zum WaKü befüllen nehm ich dann immer mein altes Cougar S700-


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Januar 2014)

Da wird wohl ATX und CPU Stecker überprüft, bei einigen Netzteilen. Und wenn das nicht dran ist, gehts halt aus.
Ist beim P8, was ich hier hab auch so. Das ging mit dem P4 Board nur, wenn auch der CPU Stecker verbunden war, ansonsten wars tot.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2014)

Ok, danke.


----------



## Thoriig (14. Januar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Da wird wohl ATX und CPU Stecker überprüft, bei einigen Netzteilen. Und wenn das nicht dran ist, gehts halt aus.
> Ist beim P8, was ich hier hab auch so. Das ging mit dem P4 Board nur, wenn auch der CPU Stecker verbunden war, ansonsten wars tot.


 
Wenn man nach NOLP sucht, findet man in erster Linie die DHL Paketverfolgung  

Zurück zum Thema:
 Es startet nur, wenn CPU und 24 Pin Angesteckt sind. sind beide Stecker ab, so lässt es sich nicht überbrücken und ohne Mainboard starten. Hatte schon vermutet, dass es hier einen zusätzlichen Schutzmechanismus gibt.

Verbraucher ( 5 und 12v) waren mehr als genug angeschlossen. Muss ich mir wohl oder übel noch ein zweites nt zum basteln kaufen  und da war das Dark Power schon so teuer.

Jemand ein Tip ?


----------



## X6Sixcore (14. Januar 2014)

Läuft die Pumpe auf 12V?

Dann kaufe Dir ein ausreichend großes 12V DC Festspannungsnetzteil und löte Dir einen Adapter vom PC passend um.

Ein PC-NT extra dafür zu holen wäre zumindest nicht mein Stil.

MfG


----------



## Thoriig (14. Januar 2014)

hmm, da bringst du mich auf eine idee. ich betreibe auch 1:6 Modellbau und habe ja eigentlich ein passendes netzteil. benötige nur den Stecker und eine Krokoklemme.


----------



## X6Sixcore (14. Januar 2014)

Schau aber auch, dass das NT die Pumpe auch mit genügend Strom versorgen kann.

Also wie viel Ampere oder Watt die Pumpe zieht (steht auf'm Typenschild, im Falle von Watt die Angabe durch 12 Volt teilen  damit man Ampere bekommt) und wie viel das NT liefern kann.

Allerdings kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass aus dem Modellbaukrams nicht 12 Volt raus kommen, sondern eher so 13,8 oder gar 14,2 Volt - sind halt Ladegeräte.
Nicht, dass Du Dir damit die Pumpe schrottest...

Ein Festspannungsnetzteil hingegen liefert genau die Spannung, die Du brauchst.


----------



## Thoriig (15. Januar 2014)

habe jetzt eins bei Amazon gefunden, was direkt ein 4 pin Molex hat und alle anforderungen erfüllt. Kostet nur 12 Euro, das sollte noch drin sein, wenn man da für knapp 1000 flocken Wasserkühlung einbaut. 

so kann man den PC auch bequem in alle Richtungen drehen und muss sich keine Sorgen um die Hardware machen.

 Vielen Dank für die  Tipps.


----------



## shadie (15. Januar 2014)

Das war aber eigentlich auch schon ein bekannte´s "Problem":

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...10-750w-nicht-ueberbrueckbar-kurzschluss.html

Hatte mich auch gewundert als mein Dark Power 750W nicht starten wollte mit der Brücke.

Ich nehme mal an du hast das Phobya externe Netzteil gekauft?
Ich hoffe dass du es schneller bekommst als ich (2 Wochen) und dass bei dir kein Wackelkontakt bei der ersten Lieferung ist.


----------

